# I am sooooo disappointed!



## Leily911 (Oct 13, 2008)

*What can I say...*

I could not be happier today.  Hard work does pay off.


----------



## 007CPC (Oct 14, 2008)

*Earning the credential is just the beginning*

Hello Leily911,

Allot of people share the exact same sentiment as you about finding a coding assignment; it is not uncommon for a person to experience these obstacles not just in coding but in any business field. And for a fact that coding is one of the highest competitive fields in business, what doesn’t kill you only makes us stronger, right! Earning a credential in medical coding is just the beginning of a person’s career. Corporations and coding employers are looking to hire a coder just as much as a coder is looking for an “employer they can call home.” The major perception problem I have noticed with medical coders on their outlook in the industry is that once a person earns a credential (no matter what organization it is credited from) they misinterpret the purpose behind actual coding; i.e. you should set your sights and ambitions higher than just obtaining a coding chair.

With being able to type 75 words a minute (could earn you a scholarship at a billing school, but not in coding) I am sure allot of production managers would take a chance and offer you an opportunity for advancement. Your only job is to show them they can profit off your coding knowledge. The way you wrote your post it sounds like you are just having resume problems with making yourself seem like a time worthy investment; and if you cannot convince an employer into thinking you are worthy, maybe you just need a better resume.

One more thing, I think coders should reserve the angry icon face for situations that breach the COE and other unethical coding customs casted upon us coders by the corporate crooks.


----------

